# ALBoer Goats Waiting Room



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

We have four does due within the next couple weeks here. All of them have been bred to our buck HAUN Square Cash. Magic is up first and is due on September 22nd. Lucy is due September 23rd. Lace is due October 1st with what looks like triplets on an ultrasound. And Voodoo is due October 5th.
Magic, Lucy, and Voodoo








Lucy








Voodoo








Lace















And HAUN Square Cash


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Wow. Good luck!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Nice Looking does:goodjob: Good Luck!:cooldude:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good, happy kidding.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

:waiting:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you all.
Lucy has lost her ligaments and belly has dropped significantly so I'm thinking babies soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So exciting, you should have nice babies soon.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh exciting! I love baby boer pictures


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Lucy is doing lots of stretching this evening and star gazing. She's still eating like a pig though lol.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh, and she is being overly friendly


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The wait is torture.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds to be sometime soon, that may be a sign.  

She is cute.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

No babies yet. She was bracing herself against the wall a lot last night with her head. But no pushing. Appetite is a little less than yesterday but still eating. She does have very labored breathing this morning though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like Pre-labor signs, which can take many hours for some. 

Has she all of a sudden dropped from her sides, looking at her from behind?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I put a call into my vet and she told me to go ahead and do an internal check. I could get 3 fingers through and feel a baby moving on the other side. So we will have babies soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, happy kidding.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

ALBoerGoats said:


> I put a call into my vet and she told me to go ahead and do an internal check. I could get 3 fingers through and feel a baby moving on the other side. So we will have babies soon!


(woot)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Will check back often! Come on Lucy show us what you're hiding in there.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She has not dilated any further at this point so I am getting a bit worried. Seems like contractions have stopped.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things are OK, if you think she is in trouble, you can wash up and try to go in and help manually dilate her or have a vet check her.
If contractions have stopped, and she is open that is very worrisome.

Did she try to push at all? :hug:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She is not trying to push at all. She is content now besides heavy breathing. So after I got through what I thought was the cervix I hit a wall. So I'm now wondering do goats have multiple rings to their cervix? And maybe the first ring going in is what has dilated? I'm really confused. But vet said as long as she is not in terrible distress to keep an eye on her. I've delivered a lot of babies and this feels far different than anything I've felt in a doe. I did go ahead and rub lute on her cervix to help dilate and give her calcium. Also gave her a shot of lute. Avoiding oxytocin unless we know for sure she is dilated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I felt something like a ring before, when they were not quite ready yet.
But I did feel an opening there.

If you are hitting a wall, she is most likely not quite ready yet.

She may still be in pre-labor, when the body does major changes.
Can take 24 hours or so. Depending on the doe and if she has multiples in there.

If you gave Lute, it will help things along.

Giving calcium was wise.

She may be OK, especially if she has not pushed and not under duress.

Praying she will kid soon with happy healthy babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully you don't have ringwomb.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She had Placenta previa and had to have a C-section. Both her and her huge single doeling are doing well so far.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh! Well done to have their lives saved! Has she got post-surgery pain?

Good luck with the rest!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She definitely had a lot of pain last night and I'm not surprised. I had a C-section myself and it's terribly painful. She is doing better this morning and is now letting baby nurse on her own. Baby is so big that she has to get on her knees to nurse. Baby did have a hole in her tummy from when we pulled her out her umbilical cord detached. But we stitched her up and gave her exceed and she is doing great.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I guess she'll have to be a keeper:inlove:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Glad you saved them. What was Big Bertha's weight at birth?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She weighed 12 lbs


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

ALBoerGoats said:


> She weighed 12 lbs


:wow:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, what an ordeal for you and mama, glad the vet seen and helped her and her baby girl.

The kid is huge and adorable.

Good work and congrats. (highfive)


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! 
Both are doing great today.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Wonderful! I hope the others will be completely normal, easy going births for you.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow! I'm so glad everyone made it through the ordeal ok. Beautiful doeling. Congratulations!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Wow. Congratulations. :inlove:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you. I talked it over with my vet and I think I will be inducing Magic if she doesn't kid by tomorrow. I don't want her to go in to labor while I'm at work and not there to help if something bad happens like with Lucy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad both are ok. What a cutie pie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, hope things go smoothly for Magic and her babies.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

good luck! Your vet sounds really awesome!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She is great! And is mobile so less stressful for the goats for sure


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

*five and almost a half kilogram* for one single doeling! :dazed: Would it have been possible for Big Bertha to have come out the normal way, if the other hinder had not been -? ...


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Trollmor said:


> *five and almost a half kilogram* for one single doeling! :dazed: Would it have been possible for Big Bertha to have come out the normal way, if the other hinder had not been -? ...


She probably could have had her naturally with some assistance if the the placenta hadn't been in the way. Because when I first palpated her baby was in the correct position.

I gave induced Magic about 12 hours ago with both Dex and Lute. She is now in early labor. Labored breathing, ligaments are significantly softer/almost gone, udder is tighter. And she seems to be having some contractions. I will give her some time before I palpate her to check dilation. Oh and babies have also dropped since last night. 
I did decide to ultrasound her with my new machine and was able to see what looked like two different heartbeats so looks like she has twins at least. Hopefully not a huge single kid!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

ALBoerGoats said:


> She weighed 12 lbs


Sorry, but is this huge?
Because I have an alpine that gave me two 14lb kids! 
And boer goats are bigger than alpines!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I prefer them to be smaller at birth so that its easier on the doe. Especially for first timers like Lucy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Those weights are huge.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

ALBoerGoats said:


> I prefer them to be smaller at birth so that its easier on the doe. Especially for first timers like Lucy.


I understand.


ksalvagno said:


> Yes. Those weights are huge.


i did not realize! Guess I should be very grateful she didn't have trouble kidding!
What should a full sized goat kid weigh?? 8#?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Lucy and baby are doing great. I'm going to have to come up with a good name for this feisty girl!









Magic is not amused with early labor lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

A name? Is it not Big Bertha? :goatrun:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Average birth weight for boer is around 7-8 lbs.
Above average is 8-10 lbs, so 12 lbs is huge.

The reason she grew so big is, she was a single and had all the nutrients to herself. Plus mama was fed well.

We all would prefer twins at least so they are average weight for easier delivery. But those singles grow a lot more, having all that good milk too. 

Come on Magic, we want healthy kiddo's. 
You are right, she doesn't look amused, LOL.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

After a long night of contractions for Magic and no sleep for me, she is finally getting down to business!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

ALBoerGoats said:


> After a long night of contractions for Magic and no sleep for me, she is finally getting down to business!
> View attachment 163107


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Huge single buck kid. Really not liking the singles this year! He came out in the right position but he was so big it took some pulling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, another single and he is indeed huge. Did you get a weight on him?

Glad it went well, congrats.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

He weighs the same as Lucy's baby. Both him a Magic are doing well so far. He was up within 5 minutes.






























All my does were cycled in with CIDRS, Lute, and Pg 600 so I'm surprised we've only had singles so far


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is that what you normally do? I'm wondering if forcing a cycle just doesn't release as many eggs.

Glad this last birth was normal. Cuties indeed.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

It is what I've done the past couple years so that I know exact due dates. Usually PG600 will actually make them ovulate more eggs. Not sure what happened this year lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is strange with having singles for sure.

The kid is adorable, look at that face and smile.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

"Was it something like this you wanted, Magic?"
"Oh, yes, exactly this!"









"Was it worth all the effort?"
"Well ... well, yes ... Almost!"


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Magic and her baby got moved out to the outside pen. Lucy and her baby have to stay locked up for two weeks at least so Lucy doesn't get headbutted.
Next up to kid is Lace. I am most likely going to induce her on Monday so she kids on the 2nd while I'm home because I know she has multiples via ultrasound. This is the doe that got stuck flat on her back about a month ago and almost died. When I found her she was hardly breathing and foaming at the mouth. I ultrasounded her today and saw heartbeats so babies are doing well. She is also bred to Cash.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So round


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

An ultrasound I took today. You can see a head and part of a leg.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a sweet face! Congrats!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Next up to kid is Lace. (...) This is the doe that *got stuck flat on her back* about a month ago and almost died.


 Are you having an ultrasound machine yourself?

PS Sorry, I meant to enter this one to the bold text: mg:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, I did my my own ultrasound machine off of ebay for $699.

Lucy and her doeling are doing great and got to get out for a little while today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You have been quite busy.

All are looking great. 

Happy kidding with Lace.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So, this evening Lace has a string of clear discharge. Kids have dropped and her ligs are super soft compared to yesterday. Should I be concerned about her going early. Due date that I have is October 1st or October 4th.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She has been sitting like a dog as well


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She's definitely in labor. Did a cervix check to put my mind at ease before bed and she's already 3 fingers dilated. Vet advised me to give her both Dex and lute to help babies lungs and speed the process along since it's happening wether we want it to or not.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ALBoerGoats said:


> So, this evening Lace has a string of clear discharge. Kids have dropped and her ligs are super soft compared to yesterday. *Should I be concerned about her going early*. Due date that I have is October 1st or October 4th.


Mine could vary Plus/Minus 5 days. And I usually also had an exact date.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good morning! Do you have Lace babies?
Lucy's kid sure has big looking feet. Do big feet on a kid mean large adult, like big feet on a puppy?
I forgot to comment on Magic's buckling, congratulations! He sure had a self satisfied smile in one picture.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! She will most likely be big when she grows up. Lucy is was 200 lbs when we weighed her and the baby's sire is 250 plus lbs. 

No Lace babies yet. She feels almost fully dilated but no baby in the birth canal yet. I'm going to give her some more time before I intervene again


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, Lace will be having a csection as well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, sorry to hear that.
Hope Lace and her babies will be OK.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. I hope things go well.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Hoping for the best!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I hope things go ok!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Two girls and a boy


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're all adorable. I hope mommas doing well too. Congratulations. Sorry it was such an ordeal.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Glad all four made it through okay. Whew! Tough week for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! Hope mom is doing ok.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Wonderful pictures! I especially like the kid getting oxygen (?). Just wonderful!   So, how is the mother doing? Are you all exhausted?
And how much did all this COST? mg:

(And I ask you the same questions: WERE these three what you wanted? Were they worth all the effort? Most goats do answer these questions with a "M-m-m-h, lick-lick-lick, YES!" Only a few are shocked by pain, exhausted, or getting their nursing hormones out of order.)


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> And how much did all this COST? mg:


I'd like to know the same! They want $740 for a C- section here!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

For Lucy's C-section it was $660. And that was after hours. I haven't gotten the bill for this one yet.
The two bigger babies and Lace are doing well today. Little one is still struggling quite a bit and being tube fed. I'm bottle feeding the other two but they are staying out with Lace.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Is the Little One called Struggler? She seems to be one. Very nice picture!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.
Praying for all of them. :hug:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Here are some more pictures of babies 






















And of course Lucy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, glad to see them doing so well.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Kids in school age!  Happy healing of your expensive wounds!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Glad to know kids aren't supposed to be 14 lbs because my mom was so disappointed that they were so big.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Magic has accepted Lace's buckling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a blessing and a sweet mama.
Magic is living up to her name, congrats.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Unfortunately we lost the tube fed doeling and the buckling. Their sister tried to die last night but I gave her antibiotics and dex and got her body temp up to 103 from 100. She is doing much better this morning and will be a house goat for a while.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost them. Glad the doeling is doing ok.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh I'm so sorry you lost them. The doeling is adorable in her jumper, I pray she continues to improve.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent for her.

I am sorry for the losses.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Outstanding outfit! And sorry for the losses, after all your efforts.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you, she is doing much better today. And Voodoo is in early labor


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

We've got some goo.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:clapping: Happy kidding!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> :clapping: Happy kidding!


From me, too! 

But, something must be wrong:








IT LEAKS! IT LEAKS!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, but I've never been more excited to see a goat pee and poop. It means things are working as they should! I almost put her down on Saturday night because she was barely breathing but I'm sure glad I didn't!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Yes, but I've never been more excited to see a goat pee and poop. It means things are working as they should! I almost put her down on Saturday night because she was barely breathing but I'm sure glad I didn't!


Baby dipes. .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome, good to see.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ALBoerGoats said:


> We've got some goo.
> View attachment 163379


Jas she evicted the lil suckers yet? Inquiring minds and all....


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Nope, no babies yet. She is fully dilated but I dont feel a baby. It feels very similar to how Lucy felt. I'm really feeling anxious at the moment but going to give her more time and have a couple friends coming over to assist.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

(pray) :imsorry:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Nope, no babies yet. She is fully dilated but I dont feel a baby. It feels very similar to how Lucy felt. I'm really feeling anxious at the moment but going to give her more time and have a couple friends coming over to assist.


Oh no!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

If a C-section has to be done on this doe it will be a terminal one done by me. I know that sounds terrible but I can't afford another one done by the vet. So, fingers crossed that we can get her figured out.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Nope, no babies yet. She is fully dilated but I dont feel a baby. It feels very similar to how Lucy felt. I'm really feeling anxious at the moment but going to give her more time and have a couple friends coming over to assist.


NOT AGAIN!!!!


ALBoerGoats said:


> If a C-section has to be done on this doe it will be a terminal one done by me. I know that sounds terrible but I can't afford another one done by the vet. So, fingers crossed that we can get her figured out.


You mean, you kill her, and try to save the baby? We all hope you do not have to do that!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks like the ring I got through that felt like the cervix was actually a redundant hymen. Her actual cervix is about 1 to 2 fingers dilated and baby is right on the other side so good news!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

(dance) that is great news!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Kids yet?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Kids will be here any minute. We have a bubble


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Yay!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope it went well.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Two boys! They were tangled. Got the first one out. Then the second one presented with its head only. Had to pull him like that.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Whoh! *Great sigh of relief!!* Thanks for the updates!

And we all do hope that next year's kiddings will be smooth and problem free. Did someone say something about minerals & such? Twelve months from now to find out what to do!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, good work.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Here are some pictures of everyone today. Voodoos babies are doing great. And Lace is healing up nicely.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Our next doe due is Hanna. She is bred to MM7 Power Broker *ENNOBLED* for November 11th kids. She has a little udder forming now. Super excited for these babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry this has been such a rough kidding year. I hope this next one goes textbook for you.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

You have some gorgeous babies! Sorry to hear about all the surgeries and losses. Hopefully everything will go smoothly from here on out!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I LOVE Hanna's horn set!!!! wide and beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love hearing everyone is doing well. 

I can't wait to see Hanna's and Power broker babies. You must be excited. :coolmoves:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I love seeing horns at all!  Very decorative.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Goodness, baby Boers are so adorable! If only I had a use for them! I may need to actually try goat meat some day (and the hard part, convince my husband to), or try to cross breed them for super creamy milk. I’m sorry you had such difficult labors and I hope the next ones go smoothly! Go Hanna!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Hanna is about ten days out from kidding. I'm a bit concerned about her though. She has been increasingly sore that past few weeks. I thought she had injured her leg but now it seems worse. She is still eating and drinking but lays down 90% of the time. When she gets up she's gimpy and slow moving. Her ligaments are pretty soft and udder is making good progress. The pictures below are from a few days ago now. Vet advised that I move her to the kidding pen and monitor her intake.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would play it safe and get some ketone strips and test her pee. Every doe I have had that got pregnancy toxemia started out with a limp like they hurt their foot. Honestly though because catching them while they pee is such a pain I usually just go ahead and treat them


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

How do you usually treat yours? I've never had issues with toxemia. I am planning on picking up test strips today


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

with this...
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...iddjw42_Vn6MQ5QXHii3K94Irub1WRChoC5hoQAvD_BwE I get it at Tractor Supply


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well this may not be a popular answer if your anti corn but I get a small bowel of COB (corn oats and barley) and put a splash of corn oil, karo and molasses in it. If you want to bypass the COB and just drench look up Magic recipe for goats, you will get a better amount of each you should give other then a “splash”. But I like adding it into the COB so I don’t have to drench and when they get over it I can just keep giving them COB to help keep it at bay. The magic recipe won’t really harm them (as long as your not main streaming it to her) and won’t burn her throat or make her loose interest in eating.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Magic recipe is:
1 part molasses 
1 part corn oil
2 parts Karo syrup
Make sure you shake it a lot, it separates


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok, started her on Magic last night. She's been pretty uncomfortable. Doing some back arching. I'm thinking she's trying to get babies in better positions.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding, she is looking quite posty in the rear legs, a sign of getting closer.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Well I'm hoping she will hang on at least 3 more days since the absolute earliest she could be due is the 11th. Her vulva has started to kind of gape open today. Her ligaments are pretty soft. Still doing tail arching every now and then. I put her outside this morning so she can walk around a little bit even though she's not really feeling it.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Does her udder look a bit fuller to you guys? She actually did eat a whole flake of alfalfa last night and about a cup and a half of grain.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Just in case I'd have some Dex handy in case the little ones make an early appearance.( If possible)
She looks like she's warming up to pop them out. I noticed Drom doing that about 3-4 days before she kidded.
I can't wait to see the kids, their sire is a tank! She's a beautiful doe! Together they'll of created awesome kids.

Yes, a little bit fuller udder today.
Glad you have her walking around, it's great for the babies


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good job on making her move around. It will do her nothing but good to move around and get babies into position and also hopefully want to eat more  
If she is due on the 11th that means she has 8 days to go. If she does go early don’t freak out too much. I have had a good handful of does over the years go a week early (enough that I now start my checks a week before their due date) and they have had absolutely 100% healthy active babies. But it sounds like she is getting closer and very much ready to get those babies out lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, I have Dex on hand just in case. It seems like this is just the year for early babies. Every doe that has kidded has gone before their due date. And I do have exact dates for everyone. Lace was the earliest at 9 days.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Here's a video of her today


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She is a bit tender footed isn’t she. I would keep up on the magic, if it is the start of PT your jumping on it very fast, which is the biggest key to kicking it. She is so awful close! I hope she follows the others and goes early, in two days, tell her you want kids in 2 days lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Does that look negative?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Judging by the test strip, yes, it looks negative. But those aren’t very reliable.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I am going to keep testing and keep treating her. I'm thinking she may go early anyways. Vulva is know bulging and hanging open while laying down.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Just a heads up:
The biggest thing with ketone strips is they HAVE To be read in the correct amount of time specified on the bottle otherwise the longer the urine sits on the strip the more inaccurate it becomes. If it's between two colors you use the higher ketone level as a gauge. This is what I taught my diabetic patients. It errs on the side of caution.
I'd call it trace unless my monitor color is off.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would say trace as well, which is normal. It’s when it’s between moderate and large that I would really worry. 
I agree to just go ahead and keep treating. It sure won’t hurt her any. Hopefully we get to see her hostages soon!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is Hanna today?

Praying for her. :hug:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Hanna is worse today. The test strip was a tad darker today but still trace. It took a lot for me to get her up and moving. When I took her outside she laid down off by herself. Vet recommends giving her a couple more days if she stays the same and then inducing. Lots of this time of positioning today. Still eating some. Excuse the filthy, she poops a lot lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh poor baby  and poor you. I’m sorry she is giving you so much trouble. Your doing a fantastic job!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Aww, poor girl. Hope she can make it at least a few more days. Technically she is safe, if her day 150 is November 11th. So she is on day 142(?) today. I had a boer doe go naturally on day 143 earlier this year. You are doing great. Sending healthy kidding vibes your way!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with her. I hope things go well.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words! I'm thinking I may start her on a low dose of dex tonight and tomorrow before I induce her on Wednesday. Maybe that will be helpful in getting the babies lungs ready.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea. 

Still praying for her. 

Be sure you get her up from time to time, the way she is laying on her legs in the picture, her legs will go to sleep on her. Making it even harder for her to get up.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, having my husband get her up and walk her around every couple hours while I'm at work


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, we are rooting for her and you. :hug:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Poor little momma, (both of you) 
She's got to be feeling really rotten. You're doing great keeping her ketones in check. It's a difficult balancing act. Hang in there!
Praying for a wonderful outcome and adorable babies!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yogurt doing a wonderful job! Just keep doing everything your doing.
My kinda line in the sand for inducing is when they can no longer get up. They loose so much muscle being down and a sling or bale of hay under them to keep circulation going would suck for a heavy bred doe. So again just keep up your awesome work. 
But I’m also crossing my fingers she goes like NOW for you


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Yogurt doing a wonderful job!


@Jessica84 either auto correct got you or you were really hungry while you were typing lol  (sorry but it struck me as Funny)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I was hungry but not for yogurt lol no I couldn’t even tell you what went wrong there lol 
How is our girls doing this morning?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She is about the same this morning. Still eating hay but refusing grain. Doesn't really want to get up. Gave her the dex last night. Will give another dose tonight and then most likely induce in the morning. Her udder is feeling a lot tighter and ligs are pretty soft. Ketone strip is a little darker but still trace I think.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Hang in there Hanna!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Hoping for the best!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

According to my husband, Hanna is not eating or drinking today. I've been watching her on the kidding camera throughout the day and she just wants to lay in one spot. I have my husband go get her up and moving and immediately after he leaves she's down again. He did say she was chewing her cud and pooping a lot. So trying to decide if I should induce tonight or wait until morning.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh poor girl  gosh that is so strange she is still only showing trace! If/ when you induce her or she goes on her own try and stick with her. If she is this bad (that sounds terrible but I have seen worse so she is not too far gone or anything like that) she may not have the energy to push those kids out. I’m still crossing my fingers she goes for you super super soon!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Praying for an easy time for you both! I can only think maybe the babies are pushing on a nerve bundle making her not wanting to move. I don't have any suggestions just sending positive energy and prayers your way... Poor girl. I hope she goes soon you'll both feel better.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you. I saw her eat some alfalfa this evening and drink some water so I'm still holding off until the morning. Figure the longer those babies stay put the better. Gave her another small dose of dex tonight. Babies have dropped a bit, udder is tighter, and ligs are even softer.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness...I dont know if I can stop crying long enough to be excited about Hanna. Im so sorry about the loss of you 2 kidds. The other kids are huge and beautiful. So far my twin Boers were 5 & 6 lbs each. I am praying for Hanna..and that you dont have to make a choice. Please keep us informed.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It's great she's nibbling her alfalfa and drinking. She's such a pretty girl. Good luck inducing her today. I'll keep checking in. My thoughts and prayers are with y'all!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I induced her this morning around 6 so she should kid tomorrow evening. She was pretty mad about more shots. She bit me lol not her normal sweet self at all. I think I will put her outside today to walk around since I will be home all day. Thank you for the prayers!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! I hope all goes well.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Put her out in the field for some exercise. Can you guess which one is her? Lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I see her! Way way out there laying down.

It's really good you are still able to get her up & walking.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I do have some good news. The other two does that I sent up to Oregon in September have been confirmed bred via ultrasound! Both definitely have at least twins but looks like possibly triplets as well. Saw babies bouncing around today on my ultrasound machine.
Taxi is bred to the same buck as Hanna and Lola is bred to SQTCH Midnight Train.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

WOW stunning buck!and gorgeous girls! I'd be so excited to see his babies!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats on the confirmed babies coming!!!
How hard was it for you to figure out the ultrasound? I keep going back and forth on it. I really want to get one but so worried I’ll spend $900 for something I can’t even figure out how to use. I don’t have anyone around me to take me by the hand and SHOW me.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

It was actually very easy to learn. I bought one off of ebay for $699. I will post the video I took today.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh and I Weighed all the babies today. 

Lily weighs 37 lbs at 5 weeks old

Red wether weighs 37 lbs at 5 weeks old

The two Traditional wethers weigh 25 lbs at 4 weeks old

Diamond weighs 22 lbs at 4 weeks old 

All are sired by HAUN Square Cash.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Don't mind my son in the background lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I love your son in the background! Good mama having him out and about with you. So many moms just stay inside with their babies to keep them clean and away from it all. I always had my kids strapped to me, in a play pen or stroller so I love hearing him in the back ground. 
I know you have your hands full so please don’t stress on answering my questions, it can wait till after you get threw this kidding. But I can clearly see on kid moving, the other dark spot off to the side would that be another kid some place in there? 
Those are good weights on your babies! I’m sure they are growing like weeds 
And how is our expecting mama doing?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

He absolutely loves being outside and being around the goats. He's such a happy kid all the time.:inlove:
Yes, that dark spot to the side is another sac with a baby in it. I saw two babies moving and 3 separate sacs. She would be around 45 days there so that is the easiest time that I've found so far for counting babies. I saw the sacs at about 28 days for the first time but can now see the babies. 

Hanna is doing ok. In early labor now. Labored breathing, uncomfortable, udder is rock hard and strutted. She is munching on some hay today.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

He loves it lol


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Congrats on the confirmed babies coming!!!
> How hard was it for you to figure out the ultrasound? I keep going back and forth on it. I really want to get one but so worried I'll spend $900 for something I can't even figure out how to use. I don't have anyone around me to take me by the hand and SHOW me.


Supposedly a Doppler is similar to how you use an ultrasound wand. You could practice finding different body parts or even babies (but I think those would be harder since you can't SEE them and their hearts are so tiny) by sound and it might show you how to move your hands and the wand. We bought our Doppler for $60 off of Amazon.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I've tried my doppler on the does and it does not work.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So happy to hear Hanna is still putting up a fight. I wish you a smooth kidding.
Your son is adorable! 
Thank you for the info on the ultrasound. I think once I can I’m going to try it.....I might end up bugging you lol
I mainly want one for the does that already have a strike for giving me singles. I usually sell those does if they have another single at weaning time, ive been playing with the idea of selling after they kid, just sell mom and kid together, but if I can tell if they are going to have a single before they come I can try and sell her early, also less feed invested in her. Ok ok and it would be cool to have a idea how many they would have, and save the $6 on blood tests lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's Hanna doing this morning? 
Your little one is adorable and so's the little boer! My saying is if a kid hasn't eaten a pound of dirt by the time he's 10 he didn't have any fun growing up...I'm so against keeping kids in a sterile enviorment how else can the build up immunity if they're not exposed.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Feel free to ask me any questions about it. I'm still learning myself but more than willing to help out! 

Hanna is very restless today and talkative. Hoping she waits until I get home from work to kid lol. But my husband is home watching her and he has the vet phone number and phone number of a good friend that can help if needed. I'm also watching her on my kidding camera while at work.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

ALBoerGoats said:


> I've tried my doppler on the does and it does not work.


That's good to know! I was planning on trying when my does are more heavily pregnant. Maybe I'll just skip that and have more time for petting!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Husband sent me this


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh!!! It’s starting!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies yet? Praying it goes well.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

No babies yet. Much to my husband's dismay I had him palpate her and see if he could feel a baby. Babies bubble is right there.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Hmmm........... :waiting::waiting::waiting::waiting::waiting:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

One live doeling and a dead baby that had to be pulled


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

ALBoerGoats said:


> One live doeling and a dead baby that had to be pulled


WOOT! And awwwww im sorry!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I'm sorry one didn't make it. 
Congratulations on the doeling though.
How's Hanna doing?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m so sorry about the boy  but so excited to hear Hanna got them out!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Hanna and baby are doing well. Going to give both a shot of antibiotics. Baby was covered in meconium and the dead doeling had been dead for a little while. Both were pretty good size.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry about the dead kid 

Congrats on the live doeling. She is beautiful! Super glad to hear that Hanna is doing well!:clapping:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Any babies yet? Is Hanna ok? Please let us know...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry for your rough time and loss. The doeling is gorgeous! So pretty & healthy!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Doeling is doing great this morning. Hanna has not passed the placenta yet. It is mostly out.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What a nice looking girl! Is Hanna feeling any better now?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to see they are doing OK.

So sorry for the loss of the other kid.

Hope Hanna feels better and getting around better now.

Has she had a Bo-se shot lately, sometimes selenium deficiency can hold the afterbirth.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She had a Bo-se shot 30 days ago


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Hanna is moving around better now and is happy to have her baby


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Hanna is moving around better now and is happy to have her baby


That's great news! They're such a cute pair


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that.  :coolmoves::great::hug:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Pictures of baby today. Her name will be ALBoer Goats Power of Love


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She has such a sweet face! Oh my ...I just want to scoop her up and snuggle. Great name for her.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Can't forget lily and Luke of course


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Pictures of baby today. Her name will be ALBoer Goats Power of Love.


Perhaps Love for short everyday use? Pretty, looks as if she tries to understand what she is seeing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, too cute and love the name. 

Lily and Luke are cute too. 

Has Hanna dropped her afterbirth yet?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, Hanna ended up dropping the afterbirth yesterday afternoon so she is good now.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay Hanna!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yahoo! That is great.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Yes, Hanna ended up dropping the afterbirth yesterday afternoon so she is good now.


*Great sigh of relief!*


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Love is so cute!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww:inlove: She is very pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww :inlove:

And :7up: for dropping afterbirth. :clapping:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Indeed. :up:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh what a cutie! She's precious!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a beautiful little one! How are you? I woild be a frazzled mess. Im so grateful Hanna cleaned out. Now maybe things will be better now..and everyone can rest and recoup! Great Goat Mom. You hung in there and never gave up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're all adorable


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Just giving an update on our next does due to kid. 
We have Sweetie who is due the end of January. We bought her bred to MM7 Power Broker *ENNOBLED* *Sire of Merit*. According to the ultrasound it looks like she has triplets. 








Taxi is also bred to Broker and according to my ultrasound it looks like she will have at least twins. She is due February 17th.








And Lola is due around the same time as Taxi. She looks to have triplets. She is bred to a really nice black dapple buck. She unfortunately had a rather severe injury to her shoulder that caused a pinched nerve and over 50% of her shoulder to atrophy but she is recovery nicely. It will be a long healing process.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I bet you are going crazy waiting.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Taxi is just so amazing - how old is she?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

All beautiful girls. Hope your kidding is easy & without problems. 
Cant wait to see the kidds!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you all


SalteyLove said:


> Taxi is just so amazing - how old is she?


Taxi is 9 yrs old


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Taxi and Lola are about 4 weeks out from kidding!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Taxi and Lola are about 4 weeks out from kidding!
> View attachment 169403


Beautiful ladies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh they are nice big girls! Cant wait to see the kidds....:waiting:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Taxi has really blossomed!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Taxi has really blossomed!
> View attachment 169829


Oh my! She looks great though!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Bless her heart! She looks like she is soooooo uncomfortable! How many is on their? Shes a beauty! Goid luck and happy kidding!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

My ultrasound showed twins for sure. Could be third but we shall see


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

At least twins! Or big twins! This is exciting ..cant wait to see the beauties shes going to have!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

The newest babies!

CSG4 Sweet Defeat x MM7 Power Broker *ENNOBLED* *Sire of Merit*

Unfortunately they were born premature so the buckling is having some issues and is in the house for now. But the doeling is doing great. They weigh all of about 4-5 lbs at the most each.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ooooh so preciouse! I send prayers for your buckling. He may be like my little stuffer..needs warmth & sleep. Take care..add these 2 to the tally please.! Congrats...they are both AWESOME!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Unfortunately, despite our efforts, we lost the buckling


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

So very sorry to hear that!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh...my heart breaks for you guys. Im glad the doeling is ok. Im so sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, I am so very sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm do sorry you lost him.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

ouch sorry you lost the bucklin but the doelin is a doll.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

So sorry you lost the buckling. You did your best:hug:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone. It's been a bit of a battle keeping the doeling alive but she is doing great now. I will have to get updated pictures of her.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Do you all remember the doeling that we almost lost from being premature before? She was one of the triplets from the csection. Here she is now at 3 months. She had a couple of setbacks but is finally starting to look and do better.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

So glad to see her doing well! What a cutie!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

That's great news she's bounced back from her rough start. She's a pretty little thing!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update! Always nice to see pictures of healthy goats!  

Okay, healthier!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute, :goodjob:glad she is OK.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Please put your doeling in the 2020 Kidding Tally. The picture you have of her is beautiful!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Lola's udder is coming along nicely with 2.5 weeks left until kidding. Taxi's finally just starting but still quite pathetic. Lola's vulva is very very puffy and loose. She is carrying lower rather than out to the sides.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

We all cant be dairy goats with perfect udders...lol lol...
As long as theres milk when needed,!:heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Little premature girl is finally doing better!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im soooo glad to.hear that! Stuffers not alone then.! I really feel.the tiny bit of red cell I gave him helped.
She is soo cute....& SASSY! I like that defiant stance...shes here...pay attention!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad the little one is doing better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to see.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Lola's udder made a ton of progress over night. And her belly has dropped more. Taxi is finally making some progress! They are also enjoying their new kidding pens.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh look at those cute big belly preggos! Lolas udder is getting there. Looks about 5 days out...maybe. Taxi is soo sweet looking. Cant wait to see the cuties when they get here,!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh look at those cute big belly preggos! Lolas udder is getting there. Looks about 5 days out...maybe. Taxi is soo sweet looking. Cant wait to see the cuties when they get here,!


Yup, the earliest that Lola can safely go would be Monday but we didnt have an exact date on her so I'm just going off of when she went in with the buck. Taxi is due the 17th. She is sweet until she has those kids. Then she turns into a piranha lol she's a very overprotective mom that will bite you.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Good luck with the kiddings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, we have a visitor over for kidding. She was due 2 days ago but is holding out.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Taxi is on the right track so I will be inducing her to kid a week from today. She's had issues with malpositioned babies the last two kiddings so I want to make sure I'm home when she kids. These kids are going to have a pretty nice pedigree!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying all goes well.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck! I hope it's a textbook Kidding for you.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="ALBoerGoats, post: 2351899, member: 26872"
View attachment 171759
[/QUOTE]What are you doing here? Trying to lift him by his cheeks? ?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Well, we have a visitor over for kidding. She was due 2 days ago but is holding out.
> View attachment 171829
> View attachment 171831


GOOD LUCK! She looks very young. First time?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Trollmor said:


> GOOD LUCK! She looks very young. First time?


I believe she is 4 yrs old so not her first time. 
Everyone is looking closer. Taxi's udder is still worrying me but there's no way she could have been bred later because I ultrasounded and blood tested her right at 30 days. Nothing would've showed up if she had been bred at a later date. The breeder I sent her to only saw her come in the first time and the buck only marked her that time.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Taxi has a string of goo today. Most likely her mucus plug. Udder has also filled out quite a bit since yesterday. Let her out in the big field to get some exercise but will be watching her closely today. The little nigerian has lost her ligaments so I'm thinking she will either go tonight or in the AM. Lola's udder has made more progress.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Getting close  
I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

We have started the hostage negotiations using my son lol maybe they will cooperate since he's cuter! Second picture is him with our new LGD pup, Moose.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

3 little Nigerians!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Noticed Lola having some contractions while I was out there so she will probably go sometime today as well. Taxi has made great progress!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like the adorable hostage negotiator was very effective 
Aw, they're so sweet! yay! Congratulations!
Does, bucklings, or a mix? Such cuties!
Come on Lola and Taxi!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

GoofyGoat said:


> Looks like the adorable hostage negotiator was very effective
> Aw, they're so sweet! yay! Congratulations!
> Does, bucklings, or a mix? Such cuties!
> Come on Lola and Taxi!


Yes, it was! The two gold ones are girls and brown one is a boy.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Yes, it was! The two gold ones are girls and brown one is a boy.


May I borrow him to have a talk with my Sybil please 
Her 1st due dates tomorrow and I'd really like not to have to race home from work during the week and lose pay. Lol.
Seriously though they're adorable! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All so cute.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, look at all those adorable kiddos(human one included!):inlove:

Congrats! I hope lolas kidding goes well. Can't wait to see her little ones.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So cute! All the babies!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! Here's more pics of the kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties indeed!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Might need to starting renting out that adorable hostage negotiator. He is very effective


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

It's go time for Taxi. Went in to check dilation and positioning. Baby's sac is still intact and hooves are right there. Giving her some time.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Twin doelings! Taxi really wasn't getting down to business so I pulled the first one. Very meconium stained. Second one was upside down with head back. Got her turned around after some work. She was also meconium stained but not as bad as her sister. Will check for a third when I put uterine boluses in.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great job getting them out! Looks like they were in trouble. I'd watch for aspiration pneumonia. They're adorable ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good job! Congratulations!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

GoofyGoat said:


> Great job getting them out! Looks like they were in trouble. I'd watch for aspiration pneumonia. They're adorable ...


Yes, whenever I have a meconium stained kid I just go ahead and give antibiotics as preventative as suggested by my vet.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Awww pink noses!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

More pics of the girls. Everyone is doing great!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Super cute! Awesome job getting them out. Glad everyone is doing well! I love that one spot on the back of one of the little girls. Kinda looks like an alien ship, lol.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Lola is still hanging on this morning. Babies have really dropped and she is soooooo loose. Ligaments are gone. And she's also leaking milk which I've never had a doe do. You can see how steep her back end has gotten and tail just hangs to the side


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So Close ...come on Lola!

How's Taxi and the babies doing today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute, babies.

Lola, is getting a tighter udder.

And she looks posty and dropped at the tailhead.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Lola had twin bucklings. Very tough delivery because she wasn't fully dilated. Had to manually dilate her for awhile. She may have torn. Both boys tried coming at once.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I hope Lola is going to be ok! 
Those boys are adorable. You can tell they'll be double trouble though...little stinkers.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Well done, Lola! Were those two anything like what you really wanted?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Lola and the boys are doing good this morning. Though she's really only wanting one of them but I have her tied up and am working on getting her to take the other one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are cute. 

Hope mama will be OK.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Unfortunately, these two are now bottle babies. Taxi isn't making quite enough milk for twins so I pulled her smaller doeling. And Lola refused to accept her other boy. Buckling weighs 9 lbs and the doeling weighs just under 5 lbs.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Those are beautifully colored boys, like reverse dalmatian. Love looking and them and those sweet light faces. Hope Lola will continue doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a bummer, hate hearing that, but glad they are doing OK. 
They are cute babies.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! The little girl is improving after some bottles. Feeding her every 2 hrs for today. Already looking much better.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful Kidds! Im sorry about the trouble youve had in delivery! Thankful you knew what to do, and did it well! Congrats! Oh bottle babies get soook spoiled! Enjoy!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

The doeling has a mouth that seems to say "M-MILK!!" Has she a name yet? If not ... Taxi's Milk Monster? Milk Tax?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, she is cute.


----------

